# Disney's Animal Kingdom views for RCI Exchangers



## Carolyn (Dec 16, 2010)

I just booked a 2 BR that sleeps 8 for June 11-18. We used our HGVC Points thru RCI. I have until 9pm to cancel. They were unable to tell me if it was a Savanna or Standard View or which building it was in. By the way, what is the difference between the 2 views? I was talking to HGVC and not RCI.  They said if I called RCI, they wouldn't be able to see my reservation. As an RCI Exchanger, what can I expect?  She did say it showed a Unit #1302 but I can't find this anywhere on the AKV map.  How far in advance do you call and give them your arriving information? Thanks for any and all information!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 16, 2010)

We exchanged into AKL four times and always got a savannah view.  We didn't expect the "upgrade," but we go during slow times of year, so apparently they had savannah view availability.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Cindy. I'm not sure when school gets out in other parts of the country but would you consider June 11-18 slow season? Also were you able to request a view or bldg?  What is "Standard" View?  I assume you can't see animals but are we talking parking lot? Thanks again.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 16, 2010)

This question just came up in the DVC forum.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136151

The short version: your exchange week is assigned to either Standard or Savannah, it is set at deposit time, and cannot be changed without canceling the exchange and hoping to catch a different deposit.


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 18, 2010)

okay there are 2 separate building - check in/out is in each building.

which do you get?

Jambo house or Kidani village

there are several differences. So which do you get?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think a good question to ask is this: "Has anyone using an RCI exchange gotten anything but a savannah view?"  

I think Disney is like any other company who doesn't want RCI to have unhappy exchangers.  I know of a few people who feel the $95 fee is outrageous to pay and figure that extra fee should get them something, so when they get the savannah view, they aren't all that grateful.  We are always so grateful for the great views and assume we won't get them.  

After staying at AKL so many times (lucky us), we have decided not to take it again.  We love it, the parking is convenient to the units, but the resort is so far away from Ecpot, MK and HS.  The bus ride is long, and if you are stuck standing up, like we were last time, it's just not comfortable for me at 55 to stand on a bus that long.  I almost fell in the lap of a 30 something guy who was sitting in a seat in front of me.  Would have served him right for not giving up his comfy seat.  :rofl: 

I would have loved a chivalrous gesture from that young man, but apparently most men just don't care if someone's mom is standing up on a bus, as long as he gets a seat.  

Okay, so that was a bit of a rant.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes.  People have.  That is why I always check first, when I am exchanging through Weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 18, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Yes.  People have.  That is why I always check first, when I am exchanging through Weeks.



Good to know.  

My RCI Points exchanges never say a view.  That's why I wondered if anyone gets other views besides savannah.  Do RCI Points' owners always get savannah view?  That's the only way I have taken an exchange, as points.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 18, 2010)

My confirmation doesn't specify. Guess we will hope for the best. Cindy, how long of a bus ride are we talking about?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 18, 2010)

> Do RCI Points' owners always get savannah view?


No.  Dean, over at disboards, has been in this position.  Points bookings do not include unit codes, and the RCI Points Guides don't have the information.  To know which view you are assigned, you have to wait until the reservation transfers to Member Services, and call them.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 18, 2010)

bnoble said:


> No.  Dean, over at disboards, has been in this position.  Points bookings do not include unit codes, and the RCI Points Guides don't have the information.  To know which view you are assigned, you have to wait until the reservation transfers to Member Services, and call them.



Mine was through HGVC


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 20, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would have loved a chivalrous gesture from that young man, but apparently most men just don't care if someone's mom is standing up on a bus, as long as he gets a seat.



These days, it seems you're more likely to find a female giving up their seat than a man. I certainly always encouraged my sons to do it and they're the first to jump up if someone obviously needs a seat. I keep an eye out for anyone who looks disabled or who is holding a child and I will also offer.

I guess some people hesitate to offer if you look healthy. We're getting to that age that people are afraid of offending if we think they think we're old. :rofl: 

Sheila


----------

